# Pressure washing - Fleets



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone offer pressure washing fleets?


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowMT;1249714 said:


> Does anyone offer pressure washing fleets?


If you pressure wash fleets- are you charging per vehicle or per the hour? We have done both would like to know if you prefer one over the other. Personally I prefer hourly.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

On top of sweeping and striping I also try to sell pressure washing to each place I service. I give prices by the job instead of hourly because I think that's what most people are comfortable with. They want to know what their price will be before they give the go-ahead.


----------

